

Ask HN: How to make the switch - jamesmontalvo3

Currently I work in a completely non-software field. I studied mechanical engineering in college. I've become proficient in PHP and Javascript in the last year, and am learning Python. I really enjoy coding (and I think I'm at least decent at it), and want to join a startup. Any suggestions on where to start?
======
nfnaaron
Possibly a startup or even established company whose focus is related to your
mechanical engineering knowledge. You might be more valuable as a subject
matter expert who programs, than as a beginning programmer.

If not an ME-focused company, then one that uses your peripheral skills, e.g.
a trading company that needs good mathematicians (who code).

